# Reel recommendation for 9' mojo surf rod



## tmilanese (Apr 28, 2013)

I narrowed down my search for a reel match to a new 9ft mojo surf rod to the below three. 

I want the lightest and least bulky reel that I can get that holds close to 300yds of 30-40pd braid. The below three models meet that criteria and are close to the same weight. My question is ...does anyone know which is the least bulky in physical size? The reel is for my daughter and I'm okay with it weighing around 20 ounces but would like to get the one that is dimensionally smallest in size out of the three....

Daiwa Saltist 4000 - 40#/320yds - 20.3oz
Spinfisher 5500 - 30#/320yds - 20.4oz
Shimano Strategic 6000 - 30#/290yds - 20.8oz

I appreciate the help!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

The STRADIC 6000 is by far the least bulky in size out of those three. The Saltist 4500 is about twice the size of the Stradic 6K. The Spinfisher V 5500 is somewhere in the middle. If you have the money, buy the Stradic & don't look back.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I've fished all there reels you mentioned and would purchase the SSV5500 in a heartbeat. Overall physical size of those reels is going to be very similar. The Saltist NOT nearly twice the size of the stradic. 
The SSV is fully sealed and has a superior drag system over the Stradic. Don't know how the drag ranks up with the Saltist. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The saltist 4500 is pretty much the same size as the Stradic 6K and holds more line. The seal system on the SSV is going to give it an advantage in the surf IMO. It's heavier than the other two but that may help balance the outfit considering the length of the rod


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

I'd go with the spinfisher personally


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

It really comes down to what you really Prefer diawa/penn/shimano I always have used penn so I would go with the spinfisher but I'm sure the other 2 could be great reels as well but until I come across a bad penn that's my go to and also I would say take your daughter to a bass pro or some type of store and have her hold each one to see which one feels comfortable to her


----------



## tmilanese (Apr 28, 2013)

Dropped down a size and went with the Spinfisher 4500 w/20pd braid. Thanks for everyone's input.


----------

